# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Endokrynologia >  Lek AVAMINA 500 mg.

## Karolina0001

Witam. Mam 16 lat. Od pewnego czasu mam problem z nadmiernym owłosieniem, zdiagnozowano: HIRSUTYZM (oczywiście nie mieszczę się jeszcze w skalę). Oprócz nadmiernego owłosienia mam również problem z miesiączkami (są nieregularne) i z wagą, w ciągu ostatnich 2-3 miesięcy przytyłam 7 kg. Oczywiście byłam u endokrynologa. Został przepisany mi lek AVAMINA 500 mg. Wiem, że jest to lek na cukrzycę typu 2. Zaczęłam brać go właśnie od dzisiaj. Pierwszy tydzień 1 tabletka, jeżeli nie będzie działań niepożądanych, w drugim tygodniu 2 tabletki, jeśli w dalszym ciągu nie wystąpią komplikacje (np. wymioty, biegunka, bóle brzucha) mam brać 3 tabletki dziennie przez 6 miesięcy do następnej wizyty. Moim głównym pytaniem nurtującym co do tego leku jest to, czy na pewno mi pomoże. Zadaję sobie to pytanie głównie z tej przyczyny, że jest to lek skierowany na cukrzycę typu 2, a ja nie choruję na cukrzycę. Lekarz poinformował mnie również, że ten lek może spowodować, iż cukrzyca u mnie nie wystąpi. Czy ktoś z Państwa miał/ma może do czynienia z tym lekiem? Czy jest skuteczny i czy nie zaszkodzi mi, mimo tego, że biorę go na inny problem niż cukrzyca?

----------

